# Plumbing/gas jobs.



## Toon Barmy (Dec 5, 2007)

My girlfriend and i have been toying with the idea of moving with our two girls to oz for a year or so. We prefer Melbourne area, but anywhere in the south would be good. What I need to know is are there any UK expats out there working as gas engineers (domestic)/plumbers? I have 2 years experience with gas and am going to get another year under my belt before applying for a visa (just got my score "assessment", came out at 115). Need to know what the demand is for gas engineers over there, as well as pay, and also, how do the Australian Gas Regulations differ from the UK? Is it better to find a job before moving? Some of the vacancies I've seen in the UK press for jobs in Oz just seem to have "dodgy" written all over them! Also, is there any way I could get those extra 5 points on my score? I included my girlfriend on my application (5 points). Greatly appreciate any replies from any fellow gas engineers, or anyone with some advice.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi
We have just sent our papers off to the TRA, my husband is being assessed as a Gas Fitter but works mainly on commercial catering equipment. I have been scouring the net looking at jobs for him (harder to come by than a plumber) but have noticed quite a few gas fitter/plumber jobs with fairly respectable pay. We are hoping to go to Queensland next year with our 2 girls.
I would suggest looking on the Oz jobsites to see what is available in the area you want to go, try seek.com.au , linkme.com.au , jobs.ozfreeonline.com , I also went through their yellow pages online and e-mailed a few companies to see what the prospects were, it puts your mind at ease a bit when you know it wont be too difficult to find work out there.
With regards to getting the extra points, my advise would be to speak to an agent (you are under no obligation to use them) I spoke to a few before going with Global Visas and found them all very helpful.
Good luck and if you have any more questions fire away!!
Julie


----------



## Toon Barmy (Dec 5, 2007)

Great, thanks for that Julie. I'll give those a try. I've got a load of questions actually so I'll be in touch. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

No probs. Keep us informed of your progress.

Julie


----------



## Spock (Dec 9, 2007)

Plumbing jobs are everywhere at the moment. I am not sure if your qualifocations would be valid though...


----------

